# Wonderful Photos of Folks off the Grid



## benjysirois (Dec 22, 2013)

These are pretty neat
http://www.viralnovelty.com/amazing-photos-reveal-world-people-living-outside-system/#


*Amazing Photos Reveal the World of People Living Outside the System*






 Eric Valli typically pays his bills

 by working for the likes of Hermes and Vuitton. But the most stunning photos he’s taken are far from the mainstream. In a series called ‘Off the Grid’, Valli documented individuals around the world that are living in the wilderness and out of the system. From a group of autonomous nomads to a lone hermit immersed in a forest, Valli has captured a world that some of us might dream of, but don’t dare to live in (just yet).



 















Eric Valli takes amazing pictures of outcast and autonomous people disconnected from the system. His job has taken him around to some of the world’s most remote places giving him the opportunity to peek into the lives of different communities around Thailand, Tibet, Nepal and the US. He documents the way people still live; a life without technology, fashion, supermarkets, Facebook, brands or logos.

These people have resigned from modernity and now live a frugal, lighter life, choosing not to be a part of problem anymore. Rather, they hunt or grow their own food to survive.

We are not sure if these beautiful images are staged or not, but what matters is that they hint at how people can live in complete harmony with nature, leaving everything else behind.



Source: inhabitat.com


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 22, 2013)

i'm curious what the story is with those crusty kids.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Dec 22, 2013)

looks great. but not much to the off grid page, no background and only a couple of locations it looks like. good find anyway, thanks.


----------



## Kadidlehopper (Dec 25, 2013)

Those 'crusty kids' are hard core anarcho primitists, fully engulfed in a primitive survival course taught by lynx vilden, she teaches people how to survive in the woods with absolutely nothing but selfmade gear, clothing, equipment, bags, etc dosnt get much more off the grid then that _severin_.

http://www.hollowtop.com/journals/Stone_Age_Immersion.htm

as for the others, the older couple, and family on a wagon are a mennonite family in the states, and the last is a 'mountian man' who lives in a swamp in on of the southern states, cant remember where.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Dec 26, 2013)

THANK you for the link. I was just bummed they didn't have it on the blog page is all. That is impressive.


----------

